# Sylvan Beach pier



## Rob311 (Aug 20, 2008)

Anybody know if the pier at sylvan beach is open.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

It was IKED...destroyed


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Rob311 said:


> Anybody know if the pier at sylvan beach is open.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Rob311 said:


> Anybody know if the pier at sylvan beach is open.


Arent you the same person that asked about Rollover Pass? Where have you been in the last week and a half??


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Your kinda tuff on the new fella there ain't you BJ? Maybe he's one that's been w/o power for awhile.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

exactly!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

So I guess if hes without power he wouldnt know we just had a major hurricane pass through the area? Maybe some of the threads here would have given him a clue?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Just to let ya'll know there is still fish out there. Father-in-law caught a slot red, slot black drum and some croakers there this past weekend. Not sure where he fished but he told me he fished at the end of Fairmont Parkway in La Porte. Figured it was Sylvan beach, but not sure where.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Rob311, welcome to 2coolfishing site.......


----------

